

Show HN: my weekends fashion project - puppymaster
http://re.mu
this project started at a local hackathon and I spent another 4 or 5 weekends polishing it up. My girlfriend, who I brought along to the event, said she was getting 'tired of her friends asking her what she will be wearing tonight or the brand of the foundation she is using right now'. A digital wardrobe, for the lack of better words.<p>It was a fun project and some of the early adopters are her friends. And since this site is more female oriented, here's my manly profile: http://re.mu/alvin<p>I highly recommend bringing your significant other to a hack event.
======
rmATinnovafy
I see this growing into something if:

\-- You remove the profanity from you profile. It takes away from the concept.

\-- You allow people to easily share it through a mobile device. Kind of like
-(SMS)- "Hey, tell me if you think what Im wearing is hot or not?" (/SMS) Then
they include a link to their profile with their clothing combination.

Heck, if I could text my wife and ask her if what I'm wearing is up to modern
fashion standards (I can't dress), and share with her a link for her
(dis)approval, then my life would be much better. I hate arriving to some
family gathering and listening to her say "That's what you wore? The Pac-Man
Shirt?"

PS. I love my Pac-Man shirt, but would love to have someone upvote or downvote
me wearing it depending on the occasion.

~~~
puppymaster
yes mobile is next. the site is all broken in mobile browser as of now. i need
to figure out which mobile angle to tackle first come weekend.
(app/website/sms).

love the idea of asking for votes for outfit on certain occasions. thanks!
related: i am also thinking of adding a new section called 'style' where you
can mix and match your items from your collection and ask for votes.

~~~
j21
Regarding the voting, I actually had a mobile app idea a while back, that I
never got around to coding.

The concept was snapping pictures of clothing through the app, of clothing you
want to buy, but couldn't decide on which to buy. Then other people would come
in and vote on which piece you should buy. Ideally, you would be able to get
feedback/poll results within a few minutes of posting. Of course, this would
depend on having a large user base for it work properly.

I don't know how it would fit into what you're doing right now, maybe the same
kind of thing but for what you're going to wear today (instead of what you're
going to buy).

~~~
puppymaster
definitely needs to be close to a real-time voting feedback. I've seen some of
my friends shop - they just hop from one store to another in the space of
minutes, even if they find things they like.

~~~
j21
Haha yeah, real-time for sure. I don't go shopping much myself, but it is
something my friends say they would use. Maybe that's why I haven't gotten
around to doing it...

If someone were to do something like it, it would definitely be tricky at the
start.

------
puppymaster
this project started at a local hackathon and I spent another 4 or 5 weekends
polishing it up. My girlfriend, who I brought along to the event, said she was
getting 'tired of her friends asking her what she will be wearing tonight or
the brand of the foundation she is using right now'. A digital wardrobe, for
the lack of better words.

It was a fun project and some of the early adopters are her friends. both our
profiles: <http://re.mu/connywu> <http://re.mu/alvin>

I highly recommend bringing your significant other to a hack event.

